# Disappearing Ghost Shrimp?



## fishwater (May 31, 2012)

Depending on how big the fish and how small the shrimp are, it is possible you had some predation, especially from the betta. However four ghost shrimp is quite a meal for one betta so my guess is they went up your filter intake.


----------



## ric44 (Dec 23, 2006)

Id imagine the betta has enjoyed a few of them. They love live food.


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

They are REALLY good at hiding, so they may be in there somewhere. Another possibility is that they have climbed out of the tank. Back when I had ghost shrimp with my betta, they all eventually leapt out to their deaths on the kitchen floor. Blah.


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

Quite possibly both the Betta and your filter are the culprits. Shrimp are notorious for climbing up filters and getting sucked up intakes. Most people devise ways to protect them from it but it's hard to get it 100% shrimp-proof. Bettas LOVE to eat shrimp usually and only do best with larger shrimp, such as Bamboo shrimp or large Amanos (even then, the Betta can still nip them pretty good).


----------



## sdobbers (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replys! I will definitely have to check out the filter. I did look around my tank...doesn't appear to be any jumpers, but they're pretty hard to see...being invisible and all :icon_lol:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

only thing that might NOT eat them are the corries but i dont know that for sure since i dont keep cories. even with small mouths fish can rip shrimp to bits and eat it that way. shrimp can also climb up the outflow of the filter so if the water was up to the rim of the filter its possible they just climbed in. my rili would do that from time to time to eat off the sponge i had on the out flow and the filter pads inside


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

They don't call em ghost shrimp for nothing eh?


----------



## sdobbers (Jan 20, 2013)

Woke up this morning to only one...the other one was very clearly eaten by something. Lessons learned I suppose...provide more hiding places!


----------

